# Amazon Handmade



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, this interests me....

http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-is-launching-an-etsy-killer-2015-5

I don't have an Etsy Store (well, technically I do but there's nothing there), I have a Square store, but having Amazon involved intrigues me. I'll be interested in seeing what the costs are.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting - I had heard something about this somewhere else recently; my DD may be interested in this.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm going to apply and see how well it works.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The article is almost three months old.  I remember hearing about it earlier this year.  Wondered how it's been doing.  Maybe not so well as I haven't heard anything about it in the intervening time.  I don't sell on Etsy, but I do buy.  I like it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I don't sell on Etsy, but I do buy. I like it.


Same here. Etsy's a great site to shop for gifts, and I've bought some nice things for myself, too.  I look forward to seeing what Amazon offers.


----------

